# Taking a tegu out of its hide



## ReptileGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So when I picked up my new argentine red tegu I was talking to the breeder for a while as he is a SUPER nice guy! He had been breeding for 25+ years and told me it is ok to take a tegu out of its hide. He has been doing so since the start and all of his tegus are tame, happy, healthy, and AMAZING eating. What do you guys think? I don't plan on taking Flux out of his hide but I just found that his take on things are interesting


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 28, 2012)

I think an animal can probably get used to almost anything. People too.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> I think an animal can probably get used to almost anything. People too.



Definitely agree with you there! Cute tegu!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 28, 2012)

Who's the breeder you got the red from? I personally like to allow them to stay in their hides if they choose to just so that they feel they have that safe haven for security reasons. In my mind, it applies mainly to juveniles/hatchlings. My adults didn't mind anything of the sort. Congrats on the new gu, some pics? Good luck Kian.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Who's the breeder you got the red from? I personally like to allow them to stay in their hides if they choose to just so that they feel they have that safe haven for security reasons. In my mind, it applies mainly to juveniles/hatchlings. My adults didn't mind anything of the sort. Congrats on the new gu, some pics? Good luck Kian.



Gonna be posting lots tomorrow! The breeder is Fass Farms


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 28, 2012)

I got you. Keep it up man and I hope all works well with this tegu, just be careful. Glad you were able to get another.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I got you. Keep it up man and I hope all works well with this tegu, just be careful. Glad you were able to get another.



Yea the breeder gave me a KILLER price that I couldn't refuse. Also, he holds all his babies regularly so they are pretty damn calm  Not much left for me to do


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 28, 2012)

I usually let Kodo come out on his own time, even if that means staying buried all day, but sometimes I have to pull him out. He'll huff at me, but that's about it. I always apologize to him when I do so since I don't like to dig him out if I don't have to.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I usually let Kodo come out on his own time, even if that means staying buried all day, but sometimes I have to pull him out. He'll huff at me, but that's about it. I always apologize to him when I do so since I don't like to dig him out if I don't have to.



Yea I feel like it won't be a very "successful" handling if they weren't willing to be bothered with in the first place :/ lol


----------



## Dubya (Oct 29, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So when I picked up my new argentine red tegu I was talking to the breeder for a while as he is a SUPER nice guy! He had been breeding for 25+ years and told me it is ok to take a tegu out of its hide. He has been doing so since the start and all of his tegus are tame, happy, healthy, and AMAZING eating. What do you guys think? I don't plan on taking Flux out of his hide but I just found that his take on things are interesting



I guess he could get used to it. I think your tegu would prefer you didn't, though. I guess that you could get used to a giant gorilla coming into your bedroom at 3am and pulling you out of bed if it happened every day.


----------



## anelk002 (Oct 29, 2012)

I prefer not to either but will when I know he hasn't eaten in a few days or ill be gone or if someone wants to see him. I.don't go and just grab him. All I do is lift his hide up he's usually buried and ill just tap the mulch above him and then put hide back down. He usually will just come right out after that its kinda like ur parents knocking on ur door to get up lol


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I prefer not to either but will when I know he hasn't eaten in a few days or ill be gone or if someone wants to see him. I.don't go and just grab him. All I do is lift his hide up he's usually buried and ill just tap the mulch above him and then put hide back down. He usually will just come right out after that its kinda like ur parents knocking on ur door to get up lol



lol very nice method!! With my new tegu, he doesn't hide...like ever. lol he will hide for 10 minutes MAX then go out and explore. he is VERY active


----------

